

Facebook Admits Too Much Facebook Probably Isn’t Healthy - edfg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/04/facebook-addiction/

======
kirubakaran
Too much of anything isn't healthy. That's what "too much" means.

~~~
hamax
Relevant Fry and Laurie sketch: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoAe6LanFkg>

------
killwhitey
People who spend the most time on facebook have the least to share.

------
hkmurakami
Given two possible FB usage trends [1], (1) high levels of usage leading to a
quick burn out and "tuning out" from FB, or (2) moderate usage of FB over a
very long timespan (possibly even a lifetime), it's pretty clear that (2) is
preferable for a company that has become public and must become sustainable
over a timespan of decades to continue its survival. Option (1) would be ideal
for a startup looking for a quick flip, but FB is obviously past that stage.
Their preference for avoiding user burnout is hardly surprising [2].

Offtopic, but I'm rather dismayed by seeing a meme on a "news" site :(.

[1] Clearly these are not the only two options in the universe, but they're
the most illustrative for this purpose.

[2] Though I suppose that a public admission of this fact is somewhat
noteworthy.

------
altrego99
Time to divert my focus to Google+ for a few days.

------
thinkfatfrog
Facebook is definitely a huge time waster and distraction. But it's so
addicting...

~~~
runn1ng
Same can be said about hacker news... :(

~~~
emillon
Facebook doesn't have noprocrast, though.

